# When You Are Old, William Butler Yeats



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)

Στην ίδια ταινία, γεμάτη ποιητικές αναφορές, εμφανίζεται η τελευταία στροφή του ποιήματος _When You Are Old_ του Γουίλιαμ Μπάτλερ Γέιτς.

W[SIZE=-1]HEN[/SIZE] you are old and gray and full of sleep
And nodding by the fire, take down this book, 
And slowly read, and dream of the soft look
Your eyes had once, and of their shadows deep; 

How many loved your moments of glad grace,
And loved your beauty with love false or true; 
But one man loved the pilgrim soul in you,
And loved the sorrows of your changing face. 

*And bending down beside the glowing bars, *
*Murmur, a little sadly, how love fled*
*And paced upon the mountains overhead,*
*And hid his face amid a crowd of stars.*


Βρίσκω εδώ μια μετάφραση (Άντρια Γαριβάλδη), αλλά θα ήθελα να εξαντλήσω όλες τις επιλογές, αν υπάρχουν άλλες, αν δηλαδή έχει εκδοθεί κάποια μετάφρασή του στα ελληνικά.

Και σκύβοντας μπροστά στα κάγκελα τα λαμπερά,
Μουρμούρισε, λίγο θλιμμένα, πώς έφυγε η Αγάπη μακριά,
Και στα βουνά περπάτησε που ’ταν ψηλά
Το πρόσωπό του κρύβοντας μες σ’ ένα πλήθος άστρα.





 
Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## psifio (Mar 14, 2011)

Του Διονύση Καψάλη (Μπαλάντες και Περιστάσεις, Άγρα, 1997, σελ 71):

Όταν σου ασπρίσουν τα μαλλιά κι είναι ο ύπνος σου πολύς
και γέρνεις πλάι στη φωτιά, πάρε κι αυτό κοντά σου,
τα μάτια σου, διαβάζοντας, τα τρυφερά να ονειρευτείς
και τις σκιές πώς βάθαιναν άλλοτε στη ματιά σου·

και πόσοι σ' ερωτεύτηκαν σαν έσμιγες με τη χαρά
τη χάρη σου, κι αγάπησαν πολύ την ομορφιά σου,
μα ένας μόνο λάτρεψε τη φιλαπόδημη καρδιά
και τους καημούς αγάπησε στα πόσα πρόσωπά σου·

κι έπειτα γονατίζοντας στη σχάρα που φεγγοβολά,
ψιθύρισε, λυπητερά, ο Έρωτας εκείνος
πώς έφυγε, περπάτησε για λίγο πέρα στα βουνά
και τη μορφή του έκρυψε σ' ένα των άστρων σμήνος.

Του Σπύρου Ηλιόπουλου (Yeats, 70 Ερωτικά, Εστία, γ΄ έκδοση 2004, σελ. 74):

Γκριζομάλλα γερασμένη όταν θα 'σαι,
νυσταγμένη πλάι στο τζάκι,
στα χέρια πάρε τούτο το βιβλίο, κι ονειρέψου,
αργοδιαβάζοντας, τη γλύκα εκείνη
που τα βαθύσκιωτά σου μάτια, άλλοτε, είχαν.

Πόσοι εκείνες τις στιγμές της γελαστής σου χάρης δεν ελάτρεψαν,
και πόσοι, μ' έρωτα αληθινό, ή ψεύτικο, την ομορφιά σου·
όμως, την προσκυνήτρα την ψυχή σου
αγάπησ' ένας μόνο
κι αγάπησε τις λύπες που αλλάζαν τη μορφή σου.

Κι όπως κοντά στη σχάρα τη φλογόφεγγη θα γέρνεις,
να ψιθυρίσεις, με κάποια θλίψη, πώς επέταξεν ο έρωτας,
πώς πέρασε πάνω απ' τα βουνά,
και πώς επήγε να το κρύψει το πρόσωπό του
μέσα στων αστεριών τα πλήθη.

Καλημέρα!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 14, 2011)

Να 'ναι καλά το psifio που τα βρήκε, καθώς εγώ τα είδα αργά και έψαξα να τα βρω, αλλά τελικά μου έχει κάνει κακό α) ότι πάντα τα διάβαζα όλα αυτά στα αγγλικά επομένως δεν έχω τις μεταφράσεις και β) ότι ακόμα τα βιβλία μου είναι σε κούτες από τη μετακόμιση και ενώ υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το έχω, δεν το βρήκα. 

Ο Ηλιόπουλος ήταν καθηγητής μου και ξέρω ότι με πολύ μεράκι και όρεξη και με μεγάλη έρευνα (καθώς είναι το αντικείμενο που λατρεύει ο Γέιτς και είναι και σοβαρός άνθρωπος) έκανε τη μετάφραση αυτή. Δεν το λέω για να σε επηρεάσω καθώς ίσως τελικά προτιμήσεις την ομοιοκαταληξία. 

Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ το psifio. ;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, psifio! :)

Βρήκα χτες το βράδυ αυτές τις δυο εκδόσεις στο biblionet.gr, αλλά δυστυχώς στις ποιητικές συλλογές και ανθολογίες δεν παρουσιάζεται - ούτε στη biblionet ούτε στις αντίστοιχες ιστοσελίδες των εκδοτών - ένας πίνακας περιεχομένων, οι τίτλοι των ποιημάτων που περιλαμβάνει η καθεμιά, κάτι που θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο και για τέτοιες ειδικές περιπτώσεις και γενικότερα για τον αναγνώστη.

Αζιμούθιε, όπως ξέρεις καλά, θα χρειαστεί και προσαρμογή στη χωροχρονική στενούρα των υπότιτλων, οπότε ίσως χρειαστεί να κορφολογήσω και από τις δυο, αν και δεν το θέλω. Και μια αναφορά της πηγής των πηγών στο τέλος της ταινίας. Από κούτες κάτι ξέρω κι εγώ, βραχνάς μας έχει γίνει μια απόλαυση που, όταν μετακομίζαμε, σχεδιάζαμε να χαρούμε. 

Για να τραβήξoυμε και τη νεολαία (απ' τ' αυτί, μα όχι με την κακή έννοια, που λέει ο Θέμης, ορίστε κι ένα σχετικό των Κράνμπερις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2011)

Μια και αναφέρθηκε πρώτη πρώτη, αξίζει να αντιγράψουμε εδώ ολόκληρη τη μετάφραση από την Άντρια Γαριβάλδη, που δείχνει πολύ σεβασμό στο πρωτότυπο. Από εδώ.

*Όταν γεράσεις *

Όταν γεράσεις κι έχεις γκρίζα τα μαλλιά κι είσ’ όλο ύπνο,
Καθώς νυστάζεις μπρος στο τζάκι, πάρε τούτο το βιβλίο,
Διάβασε αργά και ονειρέψου τ’ απαλό το βλέμμα
Και τις βαθειές σκιές πού ’χανε κάποτε τα μάτια σου.

Πόσοι αγάπησαν στιγμές κάθε φαιδρής σου χάρης,
Κι αγάπησαν την ομορφιά σου μ’ αγάπη ψεύτικη ή αληθινή,
Μόνο ένας όμως λάτρεψε την προσκυνήτρα σου ψυχή,
Και τ’ αλλοιωμένου σου προσώπου αγάπησε τις λύπες.

Και σκύβοντας μπροστά στα κάγκελα τα λαμπερά,
Μουρμούρισε, λίγο θλιμμένα, πώς έφυγε η Αγάπη μακριά,
Και στα βουνά περπάτησε που ’ταν ψηλά
Το πρόσωπό του κρύβοντας μες σ’ ένα πλήθος άστρα.

© Άντρια Γαριβάλδη
Μετάφραση από το αγγλικό
του W.B. Yeats “When you are old”​
Με ενδιέφερε η απόδοση του _*pilgrim soul*_ και θεωρώ περίεργο που δύο μεταφράσεις προτιμούν την _προσκυνήτρα ψυχή_ ενώ ο Καψάλης προτιμά τη _φιλαπόδημη καρδιά_. Συμφωνώ ότι αυτή η δεύτερη είναι η σημασία τού _pilgrim_ εδώ: όχι του ελληνικού _προσκυνητής_ (που σκύβει και φιλά) αλλά του περιπλανώμενου (που έχει το αγγλικό _pilgrim_ και όλη η οικογένεια των λέξεων από το λατινικό _peregre_). Ίσως και _ταξιδιάρικη ψυχή_, αφού δεν έχουμε φτιάξει λέξη _ξενιτιάρικη_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2011)

Και για να μη χρειάζεται να στήσετε αφτί για να αφουγκραστείτε, υπάρχει και η *ταξιδιάρα ψυχή* στο μουσικό νήμα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και σκύβοντας μπροστά στα κάγκελα τα λαμπερά,
> Μουρμούρισε, λίγο θλιμμένα, πώς έφυγε η Αγάπη μακριά,
> Και στα βουνά περπάτησε που ’ταν ψηλά
> Το πρόσωπό του κρύβοντας μες σ’ ένα πλήθος άστρα.



Δεν υπάρχει προφανές λάθος εδώ; Η θηλυκή Αγάπη δύο στίχους παρακάτω γίνεται άρρην ('το πρόσωπό του'). Γι' αυτό ακριβώς δεν απέδωσαν οι άλλοι δύο μεταφραστές το Love ως 'ο Έρωτας';


----------



## Themis (Jul 24, 2011)

Ναι, το παρατήρησα κι εγώ αυτό και έμεινα με την απορία. Μου φαίνεται κι εμένα προφανές λάθος. Ή ας μας διορθώσει κάποιος.


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2011)

Τελικά το his πάει στον άντρα που αγάπησε τη φιλαπόδημη ψυχή της.


----------



## Themis (Jul 24, 2011)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτή είναι η μόνη δυνατή εξήγηση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς προκύπτει. Από εκμυστήρευση του ποιητή; Το ίδιο το ποίημα φαίνεται να μη μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί έτσι, ούτε συντακτικά ούτε νοηματικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2011)

Στο _Love fled_, το _Love_ θέλει κανονικά με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Λέει, δηλαδή, ότι πάει έφυγε ο Έρωτας και, αφού πέρασε πάνω απ’ τα βουνά, πήγε κι έκρυψε το πρόσωπό του ανάμεσα στ’ αστέρια. Μπορεί να κρύφτηκε ο ίδιος ο έρωτας (το _his_ να είναι του Έρωτα) και άντε, γριά, να τον βρεις· ή μπορεί να έκρυψε το πρόσωπο του μοναδικού που την αγάπησε πραγματικά – και πάει, ξεχάστηκε κι αυτό. Ίσως μια αντίστιξη στο δικό της _changing face_. Δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορούμε να δώσουμε ικανοποιητική απάντηση, παρεκτός αν έχει να μας πει κάτι ο ίδιος ο Γέιτς. Πάντως, η παρακάτω ανάλυση από εδώ τάσσεται σαφώς υπέρ της πρώτης άποψης:

*“When You are Old” (1892) *
“When You are Old” was written in October 1891 during a period when Yeats’s relationship with Maud Gonne hung in the balance (YC 23). Gonne’s two-year-old son Georges by the French journalist and politician Lucien Millevoye (1850– 1918) died of meningitis in France on August 31, and she arrived in Dublin on October 21 in a state of emotional collapse (AM 92, 115–117; _Mem. _47–48). In her grief, Gonne drew closer to Yeats, participating in his occult experiments and joining the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn (_CL1 _266). In _Memoirs, _Yeats writes of these weeks, “She had come [to] have need of me, as it seemed, and I had no doubt that need would become love, that it was already coming so. I had even as I watched her a sense of cruelty, as though I were a hunter taking captive some beautiful wild creature” (_Mem. _49). “When You are Old” was perhaps a salvo in this campaign, a reminder of the wistful, solitary old age that awaits those who let slip the chance at love. The poem pictures Gonne “old and grey and full of sleep” as she takes from the shelf “this book” (presumably the book that was to become _The Countess Kathleen and Various Legends and Lyrics_). Yeats imagines her dreaming of her many admirers, some false, some true, but particularly remembering the “one man”—Yeats himself—who embraced her sorrow as well as her beauty, and murmuring to herself a little sadly how “Love fled / And paced upon the mountains overhead / And hid his face amid a crowd of stars.” The final lines seem to figure Yeats himself in his romantic heartbreak: agitated and abashed, and yet, in the magnitude of his feeling, at one with the magnitude of the universe. The poem thus draws a gently admonitory contrast between Gonne and Yeats. Having spurned love, she has waned into shrunken domesticity—she can only “murmur,” can muster only a “little” sadness— while he has kept faith with the grandeur of the heavens. The contrast is crystallized in the disjunction between the “glowing bars” (i.e., grate railings) of Gonne’s hearth and the “crowd of stars” amid which love hides its head. 
Like “At the Abbey Theatre,” “When You are Old” is based on a sonnet by Pierre de Ronsard (1524–85). Ronsard’s poem, which first appeared in _Le Second Livre des Sonnets pour Hélène _(1578), may be translated thus: 
When you are old, sitting by the fire,
Stitching and unstitching by the evening candle,
You will sing my words and marvel,
“Ronsard made poems of me when I was beautiful.”
There’ll be no maid, finished with work
And already half asleep, to hear
And stir at the sound of my verse
And praise your immortal name.
Beneath the earth, a boneless phantom
Amid the myrtle shade, I’ll take my rest.
You’ll stand before the hearth, crouched with age,
Regretting my love and your proud disdain.
Live, if you hear me, wait not for tomorrow:
Gather today the roses of life.​
FIRST PUBLICATION: _The Countess Kathleenand Various Legends and Lyrics, _T. Fisher Unwin, London, September 1892.​
Για να ζαλιστείτε περισσότερο κάντε μια βόλτα στην ψηφιακή παρουσίαση μιας πρόσφατης έκθεσης έργων του Γέιτς. Είναι ένα σκέτο θαύμα:

http://www.nli.ie/yeats/main.html


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2011)

Η αγάπη πήρε τα βουνά και έκρυψε το πρόσωπο αυτού που την αγάπησε (την ηρωίδα) στ' άστρα.

Τώρα διάβασα του Νίκελ. Ε ναι, γι' αυτό κι εγώ υπέθεσα ότι οι δύο μεταφραστές έγραψαν Έρωτα αντί για Αγάπη. Για ν' αποφύγουν το σκόπελο, το δίλημμα. Βάλ' τα και τα δύο στο αρσενικό, και η επιλογή ας είναι του αναγνώστη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2015)

...
When you are old and gray - Tom Lehrer






Now I'd like to sing a love song. This is the type of love song where the fellow tells the girl that although the years ahead will almost certainly destroy every vestige of her already dubious charms, that nonetheless his love for her will shine on forever through the years.

Another example of stark realism in the popular song. This particular example is called When You Are Old And Gray, and I'd like to dedicate it to anyone in the audience who is still in love with each other:

Since I still appreciate you
Let's find love while we may
Because I know I'll hate you
When you are old and gray

So say you love me here and now
I'll make the most of that
Say you love and trust me
For I know you'll disgust me
When you're old and getting fat

An awful debility
A lessened utility
A loss of mobility
Is a strong possibility
In all probability
I'll lose my virility
And you your fertility
And desirability
And this liability
Of total sterility
Will lead to hostility
And a sense of futility
So let's act with agility
While we still have facility
For we'll soon reach senility
And lose the ability

Your teeth will start to go, dear
Your waist will start to spread
In twenty years or so, dear
I'll wish that you were dead

I'll never love you then at all
The way I do today
So please remember
When I leave in December
I told you so in May


----------

